# cute horse and pony breeds?



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I love haflingers! We have one at our barn we got when he was three. He was this kind of skinny gangly thing and once he turned 4 he got wider and wider... and wider...  Now he's 6 and you can definately tell he's a draft pony! He has a hysterical people personality. We call him the "golden retreiver" of the barn, that's exactly how he acts!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Flossy7, I moved your thread to the "Horse Breeds" section.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh my godness, I love Haflingers! They are adorable with awesome personalities, which totally tops it off!

I'm obsessed with adorable ponies. Espically the guy that I ride...
http://i26.tinypic.com/10xr2hk.jpg
^ That's Sunny...11yo Pinto Gelding. I think he's a small Quarter Pony - at least that's what the owner says.

But I'm obsessed with...
- Pinto Ponies, espically piebalds.
- The "Push Button" Welsh Ponies
- Mini's

Pretty much all ponies.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

this is glitter she was recently sold


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

I love them too! I actually do know about about them! (I used to own one)

They are absolutely GORGEOUS, but they have pony temperments! they can do pretty much anything (they are all rounders). Sweet ponies. Veryyyy pretty!


----------



## Susan_Gatley (Mar 7, 2008)

*Hi,*

That's great,I also love Horses very much.....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

We have a few out here in the show circuit. Those ponies seem to be really well minded. Once you build a partnership with these guys, you are good for life.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I love halflingers we used to have like 10 at our barn but now there is only 1 and she is amazing! Love her personality


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

i think hafs are adorabubble lol

welshies are THE best!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Ahh. Yes. They're cute. I don't know why. but some of the Hafs remind me of Fjords.  :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ilovemyhorsies said:


> i think hafs are adorabubble lol
> 
> welshies are THE best!


I have to agree with welsh ponies. I just had to work with one this week. A 5 year old welsh pony. He had never been clipped and he took it like a pro (senstive areas and all :wink: ). I was very impressed.

After that he was taken out on a trail by a pasture where horses were galloping back and forth and again he took it like a pro and was a gent.

Welsh Ponies are the way to go.


----------

